

Standing on the Shoulder of Giants - a post about entrepreneurship - shafqat
http://blog.newscred.com/?p=67

======
shafqat
I occasionally submit posts that I wrote myself it if I think its relevant to
the Hacker community. I'm not sure what the protocol is, but I read the ToS
and didnt see anything against it. I'm only doing it if I think people will
find it interesting, but feel free to let me know if I shouldn't!

